# Laptop freezes when writing files.



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

My computer runs perfectly while I am gaming, browsing the Web, talking with friends. The only issue is when I'm writing or accessing files, i.e. saving or opening a picture, printing pages to PDF, opening documents. When I do this, the computer laaaaags, I'm talking hiccups and freezing for 5 mins straight or until I restart. Is my harddrive going out? Or is this another Windows 10 fail? Only reason I ask is I can't afford the SSD upgrade right now.

Asus laptop
Windows 10 64-bit
i7-4710HQ CPU 2.50 GHZ
8G Ram
HDD


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Mergin, welcome to the TSG Forums......

Could you please run the TSG SysInfo utility and Paste the result in your next Post

T


----------



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for your reply Tavbla. Here's my sys info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8075 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 910 GB (686 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X550JK
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Could you please run the Windows System File Checker and report back on the result in your next Post.

To run SFC do the following...

1. Login as the Administrator
2. Open a CMD Window by going to Start and typing CMD and then Right-click and Run as Administrator
3. In the CMD Window type sfc /scannow

Please note that there is a space between the c and the /

T.


----------



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

Sys file chk found HDD in good condition, as did HDD Health program and Belarc Advisor. I will note that my fresh Windows install is only about 4 months old, but I was routinely doing registry cleanup from cc cleaner program. I don't have all of the change logs saved to reverse it and see, but could this have cause a problem?


----------



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

I have my eye on a seagate SSD for a good price and think I am going with that soon.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your *ASUS X550JK* laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 Home 64-bit.
You're saying you did a clean install (not an upgrade install) of Windows 10 Home 64-bit about 4 months ago?
Is it running "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393 or "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063?

I don't know why you're running the "Registry" cleaner feature of *Piriform CCleaner* on a regular basis, but there's no need to do that.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Your *ASUS X550JK* laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 Home 64-bit.
> You're saying you did a clean install (not an upgrade install) of Windows 10 Home 64-bit about 4 months ago?
> Is it running "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393 or "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063?
> 
> ...


Hi flavalle,

I am running the anniversary update, version 1607 built 14393.1198.

I don't remember my installation, but I did not use a disc so I'm assuming I did the factory reset option. The reset was done Sept 2016.

Also, your advice is noted. I was running registry cleaner just like you would cache maintenance just because I didn't know otherwise.

Thank you!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm running Windows 10 "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063 64-bit, but I clean installed it with a bootable DVD.

If you did a factory reset, you apparently reverted it back to its original condition with Windows 8.1 64-bit, then upgraded it to Windows 10 "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393 64-bit.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

flavallee said:


> I'm running Windows 10 "Creator Update" Version 1703 Build 15063 64-bit, but I clean installed it with a bootable DVD.
> 
> If you did a factory reset, you apparently reverted it back to its original condition with Windows 8.1 64-bit, then upgraded it to Windows 10 "Anniversary Update" Version 1607 Build 14393 64-bit.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Does creator edition run better, and can I use my current windows key to get it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once Windows 10 Home 64-bit has been installed and activated in a computer, Microsoft will automatically activate it during a reinstall.
It doesn't matter if it's the same version/build or a different one.

I can't tell any difference between the anniversary update and the creator update, as far as speed and performance.
I uninstall most of the 30+ apps that come as part of Windows 10, so that helps in several ways.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

flavallee said:


> Once Windows 10 Home 64-bit has been installed and activated in a computer, Microsoft will automatically activate it during a reinstall.
> It doesn't matter if it's the same version/build or a different one.
> 
> I can't tell any difference between the anniversary update and the creator update, as far as speed and performance.
> ...


30+ apps? Where do you get that number? I did a clean install of Windows 10 Creators Update. I don't see 30 programs.


----------



## Mergin (Apr 26, 2017)

I appreciate all the input, but no one seems to answer the main question which is whether or not my hard drive is failing or if the operating system is corrupt. I ran a benchmark generator. Can someone help me analyze it?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Mergin, it is always possible that a hard disk might fail. But, whereas hard disk failure was common 10 years ago it is relatively rare these days as hard disk quality control from the major manufacturers has improved considerably.

At the link below you will find a step-by-step guide to checking your hard disk. The guide is for W8 but applies equally to W10

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/disk-error-checking-windows-8

Alternately, all hard disk manufacturers have bespoke utilities to check their disks. Find the Make and Model of your hard disk and then go the that manufacturer's website and download and run the utility for your disk.

T.


----------

